# Attention Toddler Parents



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

having a hard time finding good gifts for my 6 and 3 year boys. got a couple things that they'll like. any suggestions?

scott


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

My son is five and has every Power Ranger anything known to mankind









This year for Christmas he is getting a new bike, a Darth Vader voice changer helmet, puzzles, Tinker Toys, some new pre-school games and whatever else I have stashed in the Outback that I have forgotten about.

Radio controlled anything is usually a big hit









We're still avoiding video games so far (knock on wood)

Not sure if that helped or not, maybe a trip to Target or Toys R Us and see if you get any good ideas once you're there.

Good luck!


----------



## Fighting Irish (Nov 20, 2006)

My daughter is 15 months and she loves slides...I just bought her a collapsible plastic slide from Toys R Us. Stores easy and was pretty affordable at 69.99. She'll need help for awhile, but soon she'll be slidin' away on her own...I can't wait till Christmas.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We've got a 3 year old boy. He loves to build so tinker toys are good. He is also into Cars The disney movie so a few of those matchbox style are in Santa's sleigh. He loves games a few favorites are Cranium Cariboo and Balloon Lagoon ---- Of course there are the old stand by's Chutes and Ladders, Candy Land, Tumble tower. Luke can spend countless hours building and rebuilding a plastic ball tower he got from Santa last year so he is getting more pieces to that. There are always the wooden trains --- Target, Ikea etc have their own set ups that are quite nice and less expensive than Brio or Thomas.

Ideas for things to fill your Outback---
Our Kids (7 and 3) both love to play the Mexican Train Game , Yahtzee and Uno Attack these are the primary Outback Games. They also got a set of kids walkie talkie's from Santa for use in the Outback last year. Critter Catchers and flashlights are fun. QVC now has the ladder golf game that has been mentioned on here a few times.

A friend tipped me off to this wesite it has a great seletion of toys maybe it'll give you some ideas

www.fatbraintoys.com

Happy Shopping !!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Scott,

You can't go wrong with LEGO's!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

My nephew is 3 and has the thomas the train lego set and absolutely loves it. My daughter who is almost 3 also loves it, so I hope that helps out. I find that my toddler is the hardest to buy for as she would rather play with DH's tape measure and tools than the actualy toys I buy her. I have found that she really likes her older sister's etch-a-sketch.









For my 6 year old I bought a Leapster L-max set from Costco which includes one game--this is a learning system that has gotten pretty good reviews on the toys 'r us website--it is portable or hooks up to the tv. This way she can take it camping--it has a multitude of different games to go with it--Disney's cars, thomas the train, dora, all sorts of things that help them learn.

Just my 2 cents. I hope this helps! I found the reviews on the toys 'r us website really helped me narrow down what toys not to get as the reviews are from parents who bought the toys for their children.

Good luck and keep us posted!

Brenda


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

You can't go wrong with a Razor scooter. My son is four and we can't go anywhere without it. He loves taking it camping. Remote control trucks, cars, or anything with a remote. My son is always outside with his friends. So bikes, scooters, Tonka toys, basically anything that has wheels on it will get used.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

All of the Leapster / Leap Frog stuff is really good if your child is interested in fooling with an electronic device. They think that they are playing games, but are actually learning! It's a good stop-gap between breaking down and giving them a Playstation or whatever


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks for all the great suggestions!! I knew I could count on the OB family to help out in a pinch!!

scott


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

happycamper said:


> We've got a 3 year old boy. He loves to build so tinker toys are good. He is also into Cars The disney movie so a few of those matchbox style are in Santa's sleigh. He loves games a few favorites are Cranium Cariboo and Balloon Lagoon ---- Of course there are the old stand by's Chutes and Ladders, Candy Land, Tumble tower. Luke can spend countless hours building and rebuilding a plastic ball tower he got from Santa last year so he is getting more pieces to that. There are always the wooden trains --- Target, Ikea etc have their own set ups that are quite nice and less expensive than Brio or Thomas.
> 
> Ideas for things to fill your Outback---
> Our Kids (6 and 3) both love to play the Mexican Train Game , Yahtzee and Uno Attack these are the primary Outback Games. They also got a set of kids walkie talkie's from Santa for use in the Outback last year. Critter Catchers and flashlights are fun. QVC now has the ladder golf game that has been mentioned on here a few times.
> ...


Try this:

Fat Brain Toys


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

A big box is what my son loved!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Scott,
> 
> You can't go wrong with LEGO's!
> 
> ...


Until I step on the &^$#*& things! Man, nothing else feels like a lego on the plantar fascitis at 0300!

Sluggo


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

My son had a play date this afternoon and while we were at his friend's house, he began playing with this...I've never seen it before and thought it was quite original and entertaining...that is if you don't mind your kids playing with play guns

This ebay auction describes how it works...pretty amazing if you ask me

Wild West Gun Slinger Arcade Game


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

3LEES said:


> Try this:
> 
> Fat Brain Toys


Thanks Lee

Sometimes the computer God's just don't like me!!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sluggo54 said:


> Scott,
> 
> You can't go wrong with LEGO's!
> 
> ...


Until I step on the &^$#*& things! Man, nothing else feels like a lego on the plantar fascitis at 0300!

Sluggo
[/quote]
Amen, Sluggo!!!
And then, once they're done playing with them, they NEVER want to pick them up!!








Darlene









Both my boys got Jeep power wheels at around 3 or so. LOVED THEM!! Only problem was (and he'd kill me if he knew I told this), son #2 had a thing for "pink"!! Don't get me wrong.......he's ALL boy, mind you, but he cried when he didn't get the Barbie corvette instead!! LOL. Now, wouldn't he have been a cutie with his cowboy boots, hat, deputy belt/guns/badge set riding in the Barbie corvette!!!







The sun faded the red Eagle Jeep somewhat with time, the beagle chewed various parts off it, as time went on, and all were happy, especially Jimmy, who used it as a "get away vehicle" when I thought his dad was watching him, and he thought I was watching him, and he made it down our then 1/2 mile driveway before we realized it!!















That boy of mine!!








Darlene


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Legos are great! My son and I build stuff all of the time. He does get a little worried everytime I bring out a power tool to modify one though









Scott


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Scott,
> 
> You can't go wrong with LEGO's!
> 
> ...


 I agree with Doug. My son loves them

willie


----------

